# Mini Bugs on bathroom ceiling



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you in general? Are you near forests or Agricultural fields?


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

? May Beetle (Phyllophaga sp.)


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@DIYbeginnerA1 nice to meet you and welcome.

I second @Nik333 's question and also ask how big the beetles are. If they're tiny (like 1/8"), they're certainly not May beetles. May beetles are big green things about an inch long. California is full of them; they fly a lot and look like big green metallic bees till they land. "June bugs" are members of the same family as May beetles and about the same size and they're brown.

It sounds like a local insect that breeds and proliferates in the summer, then seems to disappear in the winter. Where are you, city/county and state/province? That will help with ID. Bugs in FL aren't the same as the ones in MN. On the other hand, there's indoor bugs you find everywhere. Without knowing more about them, it's hard to say exactly what they are.

All that said, it appears that the insects are doing no harm, and, if screening windows doesn't keep them out, the best thing to do is what's not on your survey which is: "Don't do anything, live and let live." This isn't to be preachy, but practical. There's no point in using bug killer to kill insects that don't do any real harm. Or, you can do as you've done and just vacuum them away as they appear. I do the same with critters in my house, too.

On the other hand, I realize that some people really really hate insects, in some cases to the point of not being able to abide their presence. I managed a garden shop many years ago, and many people just wanted to kill all the bugs just to get rid of them. Respectfully, that's not a good idea.

Hope this helps, and if you have further questions, ask! We're here to help.


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Where are you in general? Are you near forests or Agricultural fields?


We are in NY State. More to upstate.


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> ? May Beetle (Phyllophaga sp.)


Thanks for the time replying!

They actually look similar, yet, there is one difference, and that makes it... The ones we have are sooo tiny; the large ones are less than 1/8" on their front to back...!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@DIYbeginnerA1 , some more thoughts:

Beetles, which is what your insects are, are one of the biggest, most varied groups of organisms there is. You name it, and a beetle somewhere likely eats it or tries to. As noted above, most don't hurt anything.

But . . . 

One big thing that some beetles eat is stored foods meant for people and animals, plus materials made from animals, plants, or both that people use, including carpets, furs, leather, even the strings in violins. This includes, but is not limited to, "carpet beetles" and their relatives. 

Dermestidae - Wikipedia

Just to be safe, it wouldn't hurt for you and your house mate(s) if any, to look at anything you have stored that might be of interest to some kinds of beetles. I'd look at stored foods of any kind, for people or animals, especially in out of the way places. I'd look at stored clothing, etc. and even at stored musical instruments, if you have any. 

Some beetles also infest animal carcasses and human bodies; maybe also look in a crawl space or attic to see if "anything died" in or up there. If so, removing it might make the bugs go away. No harm to anyone.

Let us know what you do, it will increase everyone's body of knowledge.


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

DoomsDave said:


> @DIYbeginnerA1 nice to meet you and welcome.
> 
> I second @Nik333 's question and also ask how big the beetles are. If they're tiny (like 1/8"), they're certainly not May beetles. May beetles are big green things about an inch long. California is full of them; they fly a lot and look like big green metallic bees till they land. "June bugs" are members of the same family as May beetles and about the same size and they're brown.
> 
> ...


First, thank you so much for your kind reply!

Let me answer them one at a time.


I live in Rockland County, NY, and we btw, also have these June bugs. They actually look quite similar, and I would describe it as a mini-copy of the June bug... [The large ones are probably less than 1/8" on their front to back!]
I love and respect nature animals' life (I had fish, grown already my own butterflies, and more, and I do planting...) However, having them free in my house is a little too much, especially when my kids complain about them. Additionally, if I let them live, they start to spread the house, and I even found them in the kitchen cabinets last year, when I tried not to look at them for a while...!!
I've checked with some local homeowners and DIY's, and no one recognized it, which makes it sound like a bug that's coming for a reason and not a standard local one.
(Some more close-ups attached.)

Thanks again for your attention and response!
Much appreciated!
Regards.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

DIYbeginnerA1 said:


> First, thank you so much for your kind reply!
> 
> Let me answer them one at a time.
> 
> ...


You're very welcome!

It's not a given that they'll spread in your house, unless there's something there that they're eating. You believe they are, so, do an investigation, and get the kids to help, unless they're really little. If you find something let us know and we'll proceed further. Open up those closets and other spaces that haven't been investigated for a while, if there are any, especially if you have an old house. It's astounding what you find in an old house. (I have one, too.)

I'm in California now, but I used to be in Cleveland Ohio, "down the lake" from you, in general, more or less. Here we have bugs all year round . . . .

EDIT: I see you're near NYC, but, more or less the same climate as Cleveland, more or less.


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

DoomsDave said:


> You're very welcome!
> 
> It's not a given that they'll spread in your house, unless there's something there that they're eating. You believe they are, so, do an investigation, and get the kids to help, unless they're really little. If you find something let us know and we'll proceed further. Open up those closets and other spaces that haven't been investigated for a while, if there are any, especially if you have an old house. It's astounding what you find in an old house. (I have one, too.)
> 
> ...


I will surely spend this weekend searching and look for anything hidden, etc.

Thank you again for your so kind help!!

I will return with any updates.

Enjoy your weekend!
I hope you have a nice *Memorial Day.*


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I’d capture a couple in a glass jar and drop by a local nursery to see if they can identify them. If that fails, I’d take the to my county’s agricultural extension office. It may be an actual county office, or they are often a co-operative office run by a college or university. They usually have an entomologist on staff.


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

Oso954 said:


> I’d capture a couple in a glass jar and drop by a local nursery to see if they can identify them. If that fails, I’d take the to my county’s agricultural extension office. It may be an actual county office, or they are often a cooperative office run by a college or university. They usually have an entomologist on staff.


That is actually a good point!

I will capture some in a cup/jar, and show them around to some local exterminators/nursaries.

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

DIYbeginnerA1 said:


> That is actually a good point!
> 
> I will capture some in a cup/jar, and show them around to some local exterminators/nursaries.
> 
> Thank you for your advice!


Find an "agricultural extension" too. Nurseries might or might not know. (I used to manage one . . . .)

Whatever you find out, let us know.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Drugstore beetle - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Ryanhutzel (Dec 29, 2020)

Drugstore beetles often enter a home in bulk items like bird seed, grass seed, or dry pet food, where several generations of beetles can develop unnoticed until some of the adults eventually leave to infest new locations. Telltale signs of infested items are shot-like holes puncturing the outside packaging of food items and pockmarking solid items like crackers and pasta, as well as loose powder at the bottom of storage bags. While adult beetles do not feed, they are adept at chewing holes.

Once inside the home, the adult beetles will lay their eggs on a variety of foods including whole grains, processed grains and vegetative material. Food sources which can become infested include grains, flour, bread, rice, seeds, beans, pasta, cereals, bird seed, grass seed, potpourri, spices, teas, and tobacco.[1] While they are highly adept at chewing out of cardboard, foil, and plastic film to escape the package in which they have undergone metamorphosis to adults, they are somewhat less likely to eat into a sealed, airtight foil or plastic bag. Ideally, all open packages should be discarded in an infested home; however, it is also effective to freeze items if the entire contents can be brought below −20 C (−4 F).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Drugstore beetle - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hay, how about this beetle..?

Let me look into this one.

Thank you for sharing your thoughts!!


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

Ryanhutzel said:


> Drugstore beetles often enter a home in bulk items like bird seed, grass seed, or dry pet food, where several generations of beetles can develop unnoticed until some of the adults eventually leave to infest new locations. Telltale signs of infested items are shot-like holes puncturing the outside packaging of food items and pockmarking solid items like crackers and pasta, as well as loose powder at the bottom of storage bags. While adult beetles do not feed, they are adept at chewing holes.
> 
> Once inside the home, the adult beetles will lay their eggs on a variety of foods including whole grains, processed grains and vegetative material. Food sources which can become infested include grains, flour, bread, rice, seeds, beans, pasta, cereals, bird seed, grass seed, potpourri, spices, teas, and tobacco.[1] While they are highly adept at chewing out of cardboard, foil, and plastic film to escape the package in which they have undergone metamorphosis to adults, they are somewhat less likely to eat into a sealed, airtight foil or plastic bag. Ideally, all open packages should be discarded in an infested home; however, it is also effective to freeze items if the entire contents can be brought below −20 C (−4 F).
> 
> ...


Thank you @Ryanhutzel for your detailed description of that bug!!

I will print that info, and review it in detail.

Thank you again for your time looking into my concern!
It means a lot!


----------



## DIYbeginnerA1 (May 27, 2021)

Hi.

A quick update.

During the extended weekend, I walked into a local old-experienced exterminator shop with some actual samples in a cup, and they were deeply looking into them.
After lots of conversing, going over all details, they ended up that... it is a fascinating story, and they never sew such tiny beetle, especially not with this behavior.......

They couldn't name or nail it into any specific beetle or insect, based on its size and the fact that they only stick to the ceiling in and around the bathroom.

They ended up giving me a general spray called 'D-Force Insecticide,' and I just today sprayed out my bathroom, at every corner, and hole.
So now, let's give it a day or two to see if there are any results.

However, they couldn't name them or give me any personal guidance on permanently avoiding them.

I will keep you informed, amazing guys (!!), hopefully with a positive update.

Regards.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

DIYbeginnerA1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


Hmm interesting!

A long lasting pyrethrum derivative.

It’s derived from a naturally occurring poison in a daisy like plant. Which matters because it’s supposedly less likely to pollute the environment.

I’d go a step further and look for bags etc with beetles and larvae in them.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

This article says May Beetles can be as small as 8mm. Look at the hand on the page. The small white square is 8mm. Maybe they're newly hatched.






May Beetles


Characteristics, Scientific Name, Classification, Taxonomy, Territorial Claims, and pictures of the May-Beetle (North America)



www.insectidentification.org


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> This article says May Beetles can be as small as 8mm. Look at the hand on the page. The small white square is 8mm. Maybe they're newly hatched.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s the adult; beetles do complete metamorphosis so the babies are larvae or “grub worms.”


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

DoomsDave said:


> That’s the adult; beetles do complete metamorphosis so the babies are larvae or “grub worms.”


No, it says beetles can be 8mm, or 1/3 in. Larvae are larger. Size of beetle varies with articles.
Now Scarab Beetles, another name for the same, I know.








May Beetles (June Bugs)


May beetles, or June bugs, are usually brown, rusty, or black, without patterns such as spots or stripes, and rather hairy beneath. They are nocturnal and are attracted to lights at night. They walk and fly clumsily. May beetles belong to a large family of beetles called scarabs. As with other...




mdc.mo.gov


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

Nik333 said:


> No, it says beetles can be 8mm.


Still the adults. No more growing to do.

There's other beetles called May Beetles, in a different group of beetles that are much MUCH bigger, which you've likely seen yourself.


----------



## Bverm (8 mo ago)

DIYbeginnerA1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> A quick update.
> 
> ...


I know this is old but..did that spray work? I have the same bugs on my bathroom ceiling


----------



## Hamid Ghuman (7 mo ago)

i am dealing with mini bugs and pest in my home since 2020 i used so may pest controls sprays but i don't receive any good response they increase day by day and i am so tired of it if anyone have a good solution please suggest me and help me to deal with this pest and mini bugs in the right way


----------



## Sarah Mae (4 mo ago)

DIYbeginnerA1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Last summer (2020), some tiny bug showed up on our bathroom and Vanity room ceiling. We tried to figure it out and see what it comes from, yet, the fact that they are sticking to the 'ceiling' of the 'bathroom area' made them a mystery.
> ...







Hey have you shucked any corn lately? I'm having same problem but I never saw any until I brought corn home from foodlion and shucked it instead of buying the frozen bag of corn on cob. Just wondering if they could have came from there.


DIYbeginnerA1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> 
> Last summer (2020), some tiny bug showed up on our bathroom and Vanity room ceiling. We tried to figure it out and see what it comes from, yet, the fact that they are sticking to the 'ceiling' of the 'bathroom area' made them a mystery.
> ...


----------



## Steve2444 (Sep 28, 2020)

As they are only on the bathroom ceiling, I would suspect the attic space above the bathroom is the source and they are coming in via the ceiling light fixture or the vent fan. 
Why they are dying is a mystery.


----------

